# Installiertes Paket starten



## chell (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in SuSE Linux ein RPM Paket über Yast installiert. Wie kann ich es starten? Es handelt sich dabei um BilliardGL,

vielen Dank, ich weiß die Frage ist für Euch einfach aber ich verzweifle dran :-(

mfg

chell


----------



## imweasel (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

lass dir einfach mittels 
	
	
	



```
rpm -qi [PAKETNAME]
```
 die Dateien anzeigen die vom RPM installiert wurden, in dieser Liste sollte dann auch das Binary stehen (incl. Pfad).


----------



## chell (28. Dezember 2004)

Danke, aber er findet es nicht, obwohl es in YAST angezeigt wird. Gibts nicht einen anderen Weg? Einen grafischen? 

mfg

chell


----------



## imweasel (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also wenn er es nicht findet, solltest du mal nachsehen ob es auch wirklich installiert ist mit: 
	
	
	



```
rpm -qa
```

Etwas graphisches kennst du ja schon! *YaST*


----------

